# man cave



## scotzilla (Mar 1, 2011)

I actually drive 45 min to a cabinet store where they still sell lacquer. I called in advance and they said they had satin in stock. When i showed up they didnt. I thought semi gloss was close enough but wasnt happy with it after I painted the back side of the doors. Had to go back the next day, buy flat and mix the two to come up with satin. At the time I was thinking they are just garage cabinets but in the end Im glad I had the patients to swap it out.



















After looking at under cabinet flourecents I decided to cheap out with a costco led rope light for $20. Just screwed it up to the bottom and plugged it in. Also home depot wanted $159 for a laminet counter top. So we headed back down to the pre fab granite place and were out the door for $189 for black galaxy granite. Its done for now but id like to ad more lights, ad another attic staircase and maybe restore an old fridge to put out there.


----------



## Rigchef (Feb 5, 2012)

It sure looks good to me. There is no way I could attempt a project like that!
RigChef


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks great, how big is the garage? It looks similar to the project I have ahead of me - standard kitchen cabinets needing paint and a floor needing surfacing.

How much prep (sanding) did you do to the cabinets before priming? Did they turn out fairly smooth? I don't want to see the grain on mine if possible. For the polyurea - did you buy those kit boxes of it, or did you get it in bulk somewhere?

Great pics!


----------



## scotzilla (Mar 1, 2011)

ah this one was easy- We brought the cabinets home two weekends ago- Installed them that weekend and I had them primed and painted by the following friday night. Just a couple hours each night. SAt we even helped a friend move all day and bought the granite on the way home. You just silicone it down and its done. The doors took another hour to screw together. The hardest part was patching the concrete which i thought would be the easiest.


----------



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

Great work, I am going to attempt a cleaning and sealing my garage floor next month. I think moving all the crap out of the garage will take twice as long as the actual job.

What is the dry-time on the polyurea? (i.e. the lead time if you wanted to move everything to one side, finish it, then moved it all to the other side, so my stuff doesn't have to sit in the driveway)


----------



## scotzilla (Mar 1, 2011)

Double said:


> Great work, I am going to attempt a cleaning and sealing my garage floor next month. I think moving all the crap out of the garage will take twice as long as the actual job.
> 
> What is the dry-time on the polyurea? (i.e. the lead time if you wanted to move everything to one side, finish it, then moved it all to the other side, so my stuff doesn't have to sit in the driveway)



thats the beauty of polyurea, you can literally dirve on it minutes after its sprayed. Its tack free within 1 min of shooting it. If you clear over the top it takes about 2 hours for the top coat to cure but theres no reason for indoor use


----------



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow, that is phenomenal! 

I've been looking at floor sealers that run 72 hours to walk-on dry...


----------



## scotzilla (Mar 1, 2011)

Double said:


> Wow, that is phenomenal!
> 
> I've been looking at floor sealers that run 72 hours to walk-on dry...



here in california linex gets about $11/ft to shoot a prepped floor. We spray versaflex for about $8/ft. Look around to some of the smaller applicatiors without all the costs of running a franchise and you will get a better deal. THe polyurea material all comes from the same 3 mixing houses but there are dozens of people relabeling it and selling "their version". You can rent a shot blaster from your local equipment rental place for a few hundred a day. If you are going to use a "epoxy" style system dont buy from home depot or lowes. Call Advacoat in arizona or find another company that sells polyaspartic paints. They are from the same family as the polyureas and whats used in commercial applications. You prep the floor the same and it goes down as a paint. A lot of these garage places will sell you on a polyaspartic but they will use a cheap epoxy base and primer and just top coat it with polyaspartic. I dont know how much you use your garage but ive never had good luck with anything but the high end polyaspartics.


----------



## scotzilla (Mar 1, 2011)

hyunelan2 said:


> Looks great, how big is the garage? It looks similar to the project I have ahead of me - standard kitchen cabinets needing paint and a floor needing surfacing.
> 
> How much prep (sanding) did you do to the cabinets before priming? Did they turn out fairly smooth? I don't want to see the grain on mine if possible. For the polyurea - did you buy those kit boxes of it, or did you get it in bulk somewhere?
> 
> Great pics!



sorry didnt see this the other day-

I have a company that sprays polyurea so we did the floors our self. The cabinets I primed with two coats of maclac primer. Sanded that with 220. Then shot one heavy coat of satin black. You cant see the wood grain on the door frames but you can in the center where I barely sanded. I didnt have the patience to fully sand everything as they are garage cabinets. Took about 20 hours total to prime, sand and paint the cabinets.


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

This is going to be an awesome project. I wish I had a paint gun, be so much easier to get things done.


----------



## scotzilla (Mar 1, 2011)

Dinggus said:


> This is going to be an awesome project. I wish I had a paint gun, be so much easier to get things done.


I have two six hundred dollar guns at work. These were shot with a 15 dollar harbor freight gun. I have to say they sprayed this lacquer every bit as nice. I'm not sure how it will work with some thicker material but the local cabinet guy turned me onto them and I couldn't be more pleased


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

How does it handle with overspray?


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## ryan5068 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah that looks really nice and clean I love the way it all turned out. Congrats


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

That's sweet! Can you show the lighting underneath the cabinets? Does that give you enough room to work?


----------



## scotzilla (Mar 1, 2011)

Finally got fed up waiting for the cabinets to go on sale again









Need to come up with a way to make and circuit breaker panel access able the through the cabinet. Then raise up the fridge and build a shelf and door for the stereo


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

Is that the only update so far?


----------



## scotzilla (Mar 1, 2011)

i finished it off monday night- Ended up leaving the fridge on the floor- Got the nobs and a strut for the stereo door installed last night. Im not going to do much more in the garage for now. I want to paint these cabinets, drywall the far wall so all the wires and gas lines are hidden and some t8 lights but thats about it. Its perfect for minor car work, beer pong and toy storage now. 






















a long time ago someone asked about enough room to work on the bench. There is plenty, the lowers come out another 14 inches further than the uppers. 









heres the costco led lights i rigged in there. I just ordered a better kit that will look much cleaner, can change colors, dimable and lower profile.



















And that on the bench is the next project- Unfortunatley we were robbed a few months back. I have a client who runs a huge security company so he hooked me up with some dome cameras.


----------

